# Help please ASR on Ducato chassis



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all

I posted this late last night but it fell off the list. 

I could do with a few words of wisdom concerning the ASR (antislip regulation) on our Hobby 750 from someone.

We took our van out today for our first real run. To reach the road from where it is stored requires us crossing some uneven grass which was damp when we started and very wet when we returned. We had serious wheel slip on the nearside wheel and had to use some matting. I expected the ASR system to prevent this. I thought the system was engaged at start up automatically, the indicator flashed while the wheel slipped but went out when it was not slipping.

Have I exceeded the ability of the system to cope, is it just too slippery?
or have I misunderstood something

A few words from the experienced would be most appreciated

A


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Do you not have a switch to pess to turn it off? On my left hand drive it is the nearest switch to me on the middle section, sorry I cannot take a photo as van is in storage. Do you not have the manual? Try searching for the manual on Google if not.
Hope this helps

Steve 

Sorry meant to say off


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid the ASR will not cope under the conditions you mention, it is just to slippery!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And the switch is to turn it off.

Dave


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

*Help please ASR on Ducato chassis*

Thanks for the replies 
The book says the system should engage at start up then you can disable it with the switch and should break the slipping wheel The offside wheel did not slip at all

The conditions were real slippy and the uneven ground made the nearside wheel to light I suppose.

So it is back to plan B and get some anti slip matts. Builders 1cubic Meter bags work pretty well for now 
A


----------

